# The Ultimate List of DP Causes



## silverhawk

Hi guys,

So I've decided to create the go-to list of the causes of depersonalization to hopefully help some people out 

NOTE: This is a list of the causes of depersonalization *symptom*, not depersonalization *disorder*. The cause of depersonalization disorder is unknown at this time.

NOTE 2: This list only includes the *direct causes* of DP, not the causes of the causes of DP. For example, low testosterone can cause depression, and depression can cause DP, so only depression will be included in the list. Example 2: psychological trauma can cause post-traumatic stress disorder, and PTSD can cause DP, so only PTSD will be included in the list.

The causes of depersonalization are divided into 4 parts: *Physical causes,* *Neurological causes, Psychological causes,* *and Drug use.*

*Physical (non-neurological) causes:*
1) Heavy metal poisoning
2) Vestibular disorders

*Neurological causes:*
1) Temporal Lobe Epilepsy
2) Alzheimer's Disease
3) Multiple sclerosis (MS)
4) Amyotrophic Lateral Sclerosis
5) Neuroborreliosis (Lyme disease)
6) Migraine
7) Brain tumour

8)Brain lesion
9) Head injury
10) Traumatic brain injury

*Psychological causes:*
1) Stress
2) Anxiety
3) Depression
4) Major depressive disorder
5) Panic/panic attack
6) Panic disorder
7) Bipolar disorder
8)Acute stress disorder
9) Obsessive-compulsive disorder
10) Social anxiety disorder
11) *Depersonalization disorder*
12) Post-traumatic stress disorder
13) Dissociative identity disorder
14) Schizophrenia
15) Borderline personality disorder
16) Schizotypal personality disorder
17) Schizoid personality disorder
18) Sleep deprivation
19) Life-threatening danger

*Drug use:*
1) Marijuana
2) LSD
3) Dissociatives
4) Psychedelics
5) Caffeine
6) Alcohol
7) Alcohol withdrawal
8)Amphetamine
9) Minocycline
10) Nitrous oxide
11) Albuterol
12) Nicotine
13) Benzodiazepine dependence
14) Benzodiazepine withdrawal syndrome
15) Antidepressant discontinuation syndrome

*If you have symptoms of depersonalization or derealization, it is important to *
*1) Rule out physical causes by having a blood test, urine test, and vestibular test *
*2) Rule out neurological causes by having an MRI or CT scan (brain scan) and an EEG (brain wave test)*
*3) Ensure that you did not use any drug prior to having DP/DR symptoms.*

*After you rule out the physical, neurological, and drug causes, you will have to see a psychologist to do a psychological assessment, as well as a psychiatrist to do a psychiatric interview to find the correct diagnosis.*


----------



## luctor et emergo

*2) Rule out neurological causes by having an MRI or CT scan (brain scan) and an EEG (brain wave test)*

I am curious if you have information to back up neurobiological causes, the opinions whether DPD, DRD is visible on MRI, CT, EEG, fMRI, qEEG et cetera are not unified.


----------



## silverhawk

luctor et emergo said:


> *2) Rule out neurological causes by having an MRI or CT scan (brain scan) and an EEG (brain wave test)*
> 
> I am curious if you have information to back up neurobiological causes, the opinions whether DPD, DRD is visible on MRI, CT, EEG, fMRI, qEEG et cetera are not unified.


Ok, I think you may have a misunderstanding so I'll try to explain:

*Neurobiological causes* are *not the same* as the *neurological causes*. *Neurological causes* mean that they *directly affect the brain tissue *(physical brain diseases, such as Alzheimer's Disease, and brain tumours). *Neurobiological causes* mean the *chemical imbalance causes* (neurotransmitter problems) or *brain receptor problems.*

Depersonalization as a *symptom* is not the same as depersonalization as a *disorder.*

Depersonalization *symptom *can be caused by *physical problems, neurological problems, psychological problems, and drug use.*

If your depersonalization *symptom* is not caused by physical (rule out by having a blood test and urine test), neurological (rule out by having a MRI or CT scan, as well as an EEG), or drug use problems, *then your DP is caused by a psychological problem.*

If your depersonalization symptom is caused because of anxiety (DP worsens when anxiety worsens), then the diagnosis is anxiety or an anxiety disorder (depending on the severity of your anxiety). If your depersonalization symptom is caused by schizophrenia, then the diagnosis is schizophrenia. I*f you do not have any other psychiatric problems *(no anxiety, depression, schizophrenia, borderline personality disorder, etc), t*hen the diagnosis is depersonalization disorder.*

*Psychiatric disorders* are caused by 2 things: *neurobiological problems* and *psychological problems.*

Most psychiatric disorders are caused by *a combination of neurobiological problems and psychological problems.* For example, clinical depression can be caused by a combination of the neurotransmitter serotonin being too low and a psychological problem, such as environmental and social factors, or a death of a loved one.

*The exact cause of depersonalization disorder is unknown*, but it is thought to be caused by *a combination of neurobiological (agonizing of the kappa opioid receptor) and psychological problems (trauma).*

And to answer your question, *no brain imaging technique can detect depersonalization disorder,* although *some research shows that fMRIs can show different results for people with depression, DPD, and PTSD.*


----------



## luctor et emergo

Thanks for your explanation.

I indeed mixed up neurobiological and neurological causes.
Damn intensified brainfog due to benzowithdrawal... :-(

I have been diagnosed depersonalization disorder in 2006
and have had an MRI in 2007, no abnormalities except widened lateral vetrikels, there you go!
Have had a two qEEG's in 2010 which read most notably abnormal high beta activity, especially in the left limbic lobe.

Anyone else had brain imaging techniques?


----------



## aubsauce

What about inner ear and sinus infections? I have been in a constant state of dr with on and off headaches and dizziness since ending a cold 4 weeks ago. My doctors will not listen to me...


----------



## Grimmi

I can totally confirm that neurological causes can cause severe DR and/or DP. I was diagnosed with *Partial* *Frontal Lobe Epilepsy* in April, and I had mild DR before that.

Basically, I do not lose my consciousness during the seizure, but my mind gets messed up and I have trouble doing anything during the seizure. The grand mal seizures where you lose consciousness are rare in this type of epilepsy, but I've had one already. I don't only feel DP or DR during the seizures, *it is a constant and persistent feeling*, but during the seizures it intensifies to the point my ego just "dies out" temporarily, and gets rebooted like a computer.

After the first grand mal seizure, my life changed completely. Now I'm having *severe* DR and DP, life feels unnatural, I can't recognize myself in the mirror, etc. you guys know what DR/DP is. I have this constant feeling that I could "wake up from my life" any moment now, as if it were a lucid dream, except a lot blurrier and worse. I have pretty much accepted my disease, and stress clearly isn't worsening things, for now. The worse days, however, become even worse because I tend to freak out when I feel like my ego tries to disappear.

For now, the doctors claim that the epilepsy could be *idiopathic*, with no clear cause, but I'm going to my second, more accurate MRI this week. *EEG* tests showed increased* delta spike-waves *originating from somewhere deep in my frontal lobe. My brain stem's central canal seems also dilated, which made the doctors worry that my spinal fluid is not flowing correctly, and could cause all kinds of different neurological problems, either as an independent problem, or even as the cause of the epilepsy.

The DR/DP is caused by both, the epilepsy, and something else wrong with my brain. My seizures however make the DR/DP feeling more intense every time, and it doesn't seem to recover very well always. Life is hell struggling with epilepsy and DP at the same time.  The healthcare here tends to be very slow, and every week and month feels even worse as the meds do not work correctly.

Strength to everyone out there coping with DP/DR!!!


----------



## oyster

I'd like to point out that in the case of drugs, it may not be the chemical properties of the drugs themselves that precipitated the DP, but the experience of panic that you had while on them. The case of DP/DR that I had was brought on by a horrible trip with magic mushrooms, and for the longest time I thought that it was the mushrooms alone that caused it- maybe the psilocybin got stuck to my thalamus or something! This wasn't the case- hallucinogens have a way of unearthing all of the psychological turmoil you've been repressing throughout your life, and the trip can be so bad and bizarre that you completely freak out but still don't know that it was coming from your issues, not the visuals and chemicals of the drug.

Maybe it can occur only from the drugs, but if you are changing your lifestyle, doing all you can and it isn't resolving, I would keep this in mind.


----------



## silverhawk

oyster said:


> I'd like to point out that in the case of drugs, it may not be the chemical properties of the drugs themselves that precipitated the DP, but the experience of panic that you had while on them. The case of DP/DR that I had was brought on by a horrible trip with magic mushrooms, and for the longest time I thought that it was the mushrooms alone that caused it- maybe the psilocybin got stuck to my thalamus or something! This wasn't the case- hallucinogens have a way of unearthing all of the psychological turmoil you've been repressing throughout your life, and the trip can be so bad and bizarre that you completely freak out but still don't know that it was coming from your issues, not the visuals and chemicals of the drug.
> 
> Maybe it can occur only from the drugs, but if you are changing your lifestyle, doing all you can and it isn't resolving, I would keep this in mind.


Yeah you're right, most of these drugs can trigger DP in people with underlying psychological problems, but not cause DP themselves. There are tons of people who use these drugs on a daily basis, but remain immune to DP because they do not have an underlying psychological problem. *But some of these drugs (mostly pharmaceutical drugs) can cause DP themselves. For example, a woman going through minocycline therapy was experiencing DP during the therapy, but the DP went away after the minocycline was discontinued. In that case, the minocycline itself was causing the DP. But if your DP continues after discontinuing a drug, then a psychological problem is causing your DP (for example, smoking pot once and DP not going away, which means the cause was something psychological (such as panic, anxiety, and trauma) and smoking the pot was just a trigger).*


----------



## StaciMarie333

luctor et emergo said:


> I have been diagnosed depersonalization disorder in 2006
> and have had an MRI in 2007, no abnormalities except widened lateral vetrikels, there you go!
> Have had a two qEEG's in 2010 which read most notably abnormal high beta activity, especially in the left limbic lobe.
> 
> Anyone else had brain imaging techniques?


That's interesting. My neurologist asked if I had taken an antihistamine before the test as this could cause high beta waves, but I had not. I wasn't exactly relaxed through the testing, either. She didn't specify where the activity was though and I didn't think to ask. I'm getting my MRI results tomorrow so I can't say anything was different there yet.

Looks like I probably have derealization disorder, since the anxiety and stress came several years later.


----------



## luctor et emergo

Very curious what your mri will say! Hopefully nothing.


----------



## StaciMarie333

luctor et emergo said:


> Very curious what your mri will say! Hopefully nothing.


Thank you, apparently upright MRIs aren't "good enough" and they want me to get another one in a closed MRI (Contrast with this one?? No thanks...). He says there were a few spots but even said if he were to have a scan he'd probably have them too, possibly from things like diabetes, MS, anything really, etc. Don't really understand the need for another one and on top of a CEEG for 2 days straight in a facility when I was told my first EEG was fine. I'm getting a second opinion...Sorry, I didn't mean to hijack but wanted to reply!!


----------



## Parrie

You need to add antidepressant withdrawal syndrome to the list. Its discussed as a symptom here on the surviving antidepressants forum:

Derealization or Depersonalization

This was the cause of my DP/DR


----------



## servadei

Parrie I was just going to write... It is also cause of my DP/DR.


----------



## Guest

I've had dp and dr since I was a small child...

I'm not sure what it is...

I wish they were a cure. I don't even feel like I'm typing in these words right now..

I'm on auto poliet


----------



## luctor et emergo

StaciMarie333 said:


> Don't really understand the need for another one and on top of a CEEG for 2 days straight in a facility when I was told my first EEG was fine.
> 
> I'm getting a second opinion...Sorry, I didn't mean to hijack but wanted to reply!!


Hi Staci, curious what the outcome of the second opinion was.


----------



## Anonymity

What about a dysfunctional thyroid, or low testosterone? Or deficiencies, and even addictions?


----------



## mark1234

I have problems with my right temporal lobe, and that caused this for me. Anti Convulsants have helped a great deal, but not 100%,


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Dont forget bad luck and being born lucky.


----------



## Ningen

I believe meditation was forgotten!


----------



## tags

Great list, I think Lyme Disease should be added. It got me here :/


----------



## Lexy13

For me it's bc I wasn't supported being an adult I was always in the shadow of my mother and she didn't want me to grow up. Sexual thoughts or seeing myself as an adult woman are hard for me. I think they are bad. Being a grown up is not condoned. I want to work on this.


----------



## Depowered

You can add Finasteride (propecia) to the list, a drug used for prostate problems, but also for hair loss. I got it for hair loss 
Me and a few others got dr from it.
Some get problems with libido and brainfog known as post-finasteride syndrome.


----------



## eddy1886

Being the unluckiest poor f*****s in the entire world.......................


----------



## Thedukefan10

I've been having some DP lately I also have real bad anxiety. I've been trying to find a antidepressant that will help with the anxiety. Currently taking 20mg of lexapro and it seems to help with the anxiety but still having some dp.

Should I try to find another antidepressant?
Is my anxiety causing the dp? Or do I just have dp disorder. I'm all messed up and it's exhausting. Thanks for any help


----------



## Amina_x

Schizo-Affective disorder


----------



## eddy1886

Thedukefan10 said:


> I've been having some DP lately I also have real bad anxiety. I've been trying to find a antidepressant that will help with the anxiety. Currently taking 20mg of lexapro and it seems to help with the anxiety but still having some dp.
> 
> Should I try to find another antidepressant?
> Is my anxiety causing the dp? Or do I just have dp disorder. I'm all messed up and it's exhausting. Thanks for any help


How long have you been taking the Lexapro?


----------



## Midnight

Add meditation to that list


----------



## brill

LYME!


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz

Midnight...meditation...hmm, please tell us more. I am extremely interested. I had some crazy semi-psychotic stuff happen thru meditation but I would love to know what effect it in precipitating your dp/dr.


----------



## ssMarilyn

*I believe mine is from being isolated. I was very active in my career and then retired, so started up an online gift shop. That went well for several years, kept me very busy here at home and then business took a nose-dive for some reason, so I closed the store. Then the anxiety/depression struck while sitting here at home and depersonalization and derealization hit me when I would take a short drive with hubby to a store across town or whatever. Idle minds are the devil's workshop and mine sure turned on me when it had nothing else to do. I have to make an effort to get out every day, even if it's just to drive around town a little bit. I will conquer this. I will not let my life be controlled by this. *


----------



## dc1097

Can someone please tell me if this is Dp?

One night I woke up with a panic attack. I was currently taking celexa at the time for panic disorder. This was my first panic attack in over 3 years. Anyways. Fast forward today. I'm currently taking 20mg of trintellix for depression and anxiety. The medicine has helped my depression a lot but I still feel I have some anxiety attacks. Anyways, here goes. I still don't feel like myself, it's like I'm spaced out all time. It's a weird feeling in my head with pressure sometimes. I just don't feel like me anymore. I've felt like this since the middle of January of this year. I experience this feeling the most when I'm driving at work. I've read the symptoms of dp but don't feel like I really have them. I mean. I still have emotions and don't see the world behind a glass. I feel overwhelmed all the time. Is this part of dp or is this just because of my anxiety and depression. I plan on making a appointment with a psychiatrist this week. Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks!!


----------



## Maddyn

what do you mean by dp as a symptom not the disorder? I have the disorder (constant 24-7 for 6 years) has been better at times though, would none of this count for me?


----------

